# do not tip the Uber driver



## REBU22 (Jun 1, 2015)

Come on guys, somebody has to get with the program...

Waitresses USUALLY don't stiff...

Albeit, Bartenders also...

This no tipping = 25-35-45 a day according to how many hours...

And I get Bartenders stiffing me...

I do tell them, 19 of my friends will come visit your bar, and stiff you...WTF

Very unfair that these people who survive on tips, DO NOT TIP...

Had a UBER driver the other day, STIFFED me, told me how much he made, GUARANTEES.


Stiffed,, WTF


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

I just dropped old ladies and 1 wanted to tip and other stopped her and tips included in Uber fare 
Is it really?


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

alln said:


> I just dropped old ladies and 1 wanted to tip and other stopped her and tips included in Uber fare
> Is it really?


No, there is no tip in the Uber Fee. Uber built that line of nonsense when it first started and hasn't stopped.


----------



## REBU22 (Jun 1, 2015)

And until there is, lax get 4.0 tops for long ride, 3.0 for med ride,
2.0 or 1.0 for 2.40... Let them wait, maybe they will figure it out


----------



## REBU22 (Jun 1, 2015)

I know my area.. I just do not pick them up if a 2.40 stiff..new guys, have q nice day
And keep rating them 5&


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

alln said:


> I just dropped old ladies and 1 wanted to tip and other stopped her and tips included in Uber fare
> Is it really?


No tip is included. That was an old lie uber put out and got sued for. I always educated people when it comes up, including offering to sit there and break down the fare


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

REBU22 said:


> I know my area.. I just do not pick them up if a 2.40 stiff..new guys, have q nice day
> And keep rating them 5&


I honestly think this is the only recourse for change. Dipshit drivers who 5 star cheap riders only feed this mentality.

Maybe that's why uber wants a constant stream of newbies.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> No tip is included. That was an old lie uber put out and got sued for. I always educated people when it comes up, including offering to sit there and break down the fare


They still say it though. Their just not as obvious about it anymore.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

After Ubering these waitresses and bartenders to work on time that wear better clothes than I do and talk about all the fancy food they can afford outside of their workplace, I will NEVER tip a waitress more thsn 10% or a bartender more than $1/drink again.


----------



## REBU22 (Jun 1, 2015)

YEP,

nice bar, nice restaurant..nice dinner... no tip.... YUP, I drive for UBER, UBER don't tip u cause YOU don't tip us


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

For all you newbies, there is no tip included in the Uber fare, if there was you knuckleheads it would be a separate line item in your pay statement, it can NOT be part of the fare price, since uber takes a percentage of that fare price, gratuities are supposed to go 100% to the driver, waiter, bar tender, door man, etc. Since there is no such line item in your Uber statement, it means there is no tip included in the fare, as a tip "gratuity" has to be a separate line item "Uber CAN NOT take a percentage of your tips, it's against the law", since that is the case, there is NO tip included in the fare. Many of my pax know this, and have told me that there should be a tipping option in the app, the ones that act dumb also know this, they just pretend not to know.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

sign in my car:

Tips are not required, but accepted at www.driver.tips

but maybe I should change it to:

Tips are not included, but accepted at www.driver.tips


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> sign in my car:
> 
> Tips are not required, but accepted at www.driver.tips
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool but I think most people tip in the presence of the service people but when left to their own devices will conveniently forget.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JLA said:


> That's pretty cool but I think most people tip in the presence of the service people but when left to their own devices will conveniently forget.


That's why I also printed up some cards at Kinkos (FedEx Office) ... I hand these out to pax who say "I'd love to give you a tip; but I don't have any cash" ... I've already collected a few tips after the fact (and it's only been a few days since I printed the cards)

It's Good Karma to tip your Uber driver
www.driver.tips


----------



## Derek404 (Jun 18, 2015)

Lyft give 3 boxes with options of 15, 18 or 20%. I'll Lyft a rider quicker than a Uber pax.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

REBU22 said:


> Come on guys, somebody has to get with the program...
> 
> Waitresses USUALLY don't stiff...
> 
> ...


This stuff goes over so many drivers heads its stunning.

Drivers act as if they've lost their romantic "Partner" when they realize it's more of an "Associate" business relationship. Tipping? Uber can't call it a tip but the "Tip" goes to your "Associate" in the form of a Commission for providing the work. Pretty simple. It's an integral part of Uber's marketing strategy - "no need to tip". Brilliant really.

Don't blame the pax - or even Uber. You knew the deal when you signed up to provide service. If Uber changes the deal you signed up for you have to decide whether this "Associate" business relationship will continue.

Uber gives the pax 3 options for a tip - X (20%) - Black (25%) - or SUV/LUX (28%). Personally, I think the "Tip/Commission" is too much - but I "choose" whether to continue - or not.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

ShortBusDriver said:


> This stuff goes over so many drivers heads its stunning.
> 
> Drivers act as if they've lost their romantic "Partner" when they realize it's more of an "Associate" business relationship. Tipping? Uber can't call it a tip but *the "Tip" goes to your "Associate" in the form of a Commission for providing the work. *Pretty simple. It's an integral part of Uber's marketing strategy - "no need to tip". Brilliant really.
> 
> ...


The 20-25% that goes back to Uber is not a tip and I agree it is way too much for what they do which is basically nothing.

Btw. the "Associate" business will not continue. Drivers have already been rightly classified as employees.


----------



## Webmasters Pride (Jun 12, 2015)

The company tells PAX tips are included.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Webmasters Pride said:


> The company tells PAX tips are included.


You have that and also the marketing of drivers making 50/hour. Most PAX think the drivers are making really good money so why tip.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

not one single bartender has tipped me, i get at least 2-3 a week late shift.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> not one single bartender has tipped me, i get at least 2-3 a week late shift.


What a slap in the face coming from people that demand theirs. Try withholding a tip with them. At best you'll never get served by them again.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

ShortBusDriver said:


> This stuff goes over so many drivers heads its stunning.
> 
> Drivers act as if they've lost their romantic "Partner" when they realize it's more of an "Associate" business relationship. Tipping? Uber can't call it a tip but the "Tip" goes to your "Associate" in the form of a Commission for providing the work. Pretty simple. It's an integral part of Uber's marketing strategy - "no need to tip". Brilliant really.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't you stick to driving the short bus?

This was all fine when the rates were sustainable. they aren't and I suppose drivers could just stop driving.

But if everything was logically solved, you would have no passengers for your short F-ing bus.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

From the Uber customer agreement:
"This payment structure is intended to fully compensate the Third Party Provider for the services or goods provided. Except with respect to taxicab transportation services requested through the Application, Uber does not designate any portion of your payment as a tip or gratuity to the Third Party Provider. Any representation by Uber (on Uber's website, in the Application, or in Uber's marketing materials) to the effect that tipping is "voluntary," "not required," and/or "included" in the payments you make for services or goods provided is not intended to suggest that Uber provides any additional amounts, beyond those described above, to the Third Party Provider. You understand and agree that, while you are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any Third Party Provider who provides you with services or goods obtained through the Service, you are under no obligation to do so. Gratuities are voluntary. After you have received services or goods obtained through the Service, you will have the opportunity to rate your experience and leave additional feedback about your Third Party Provider."


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> From the Uber customer agreement:
> "This payment structure is intended to fully compensate the Third Party Provider for the services or goods provided. Except with respect to taxicab transportation services requested through the Application, Uber does not designate any portion of your payment as a tip or gratuity to the Third Party Provider. Any representation by Uber (on Uber's website, in the Application, or in Uber's marketing materials) to the effect that tipping is "voluntary," "not required," and/or "included" in the payments you make for services or goods provided is not intended to suggest that Uber provides any additional amounts, beyond those described above, to the Third Party Provider. You understand and agree that, while you are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any Third Party Provider who provides you with services or goods obtained through the Service, you are under no obligation to do so. Gratuities are voluntary. After you have received services or goods obtained through the Service, you will have the opportunity to rate your experience and leave additional feedback about your Third Party Provider."


There is your answer.

Print this and post it in the passenger seat headrest.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

JLA said:


> What a slap in the face coming from people that demand theirs. Try withholding a tip with them. At best you'll never get served by them again.


i got my revenge on one bartender.










i will tip bartenders very little or nothing now. waiters i still tip because thats all their income.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Shouldn't you stick to driving the short bus?
> 
> This was all fine when the rates were sustainable. they aren't and I suppose drivers could just stop driving.
> 
> But if everything was logically solved, you would have no passengers for your short F-ing bus.


Absolutely, I'm in very high demand! Look at the posts on this board - I'll never be out of work!

Terms have changed, you choose to drive or not.

You certainly meet all qualifications to ride my bus!


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> From the Uber customer agreement:
> "This payment structure is intended to fully compensate the Third Party Provider for the services or goods provided. Except with respect to taxicab transportation services requested through the Application, Uber does not designate any portion of your payment as a tip or gratuity to the Third Party Provider. Any representation by Uber (on Uber's website, in the Application, or in Uber's marketing materials) to the effect that tipping is "voluntary," "not required," and/or "included" in the payments you make for services or goods provided is not intended to suggest that Uber provides any additional amounts, beyond those described above, to the Third Party Provider. You understand and agree that, while you are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any Third Party Provider who provides you with services or goods obtained through the Service, you are under no obligation to do so. Gratuities are voluntary. After you have received services or goods obtained through the Service, you will have the opportunity to rate your experience and leave additional feedback about your Third Party Provider."


From the passenger user app....

"CASHLESS & CONVENIENT 
You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - NO NEED TO TIP (caps used by me). We'll also e-mail a receipt."


----------



## Mike78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Also you don have to give tips for strippers


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

alln said:


> I just dropped old ladies and 1 wanted to tip and other stopped her and tips included in Uber fare
> Is it really?


Come on dude! Every time I hear that, I tell the one that is the know it all that it is not included and never has been included. Only the fare is included. When they are new and ask, "is that it?" or "is that all?" and that is when I know they need to be educated. I tell them that the amount they see on their phone is the fare only and is billed to their credit card. If they can't understand that then you know they are not tippers.


----------



## Mike78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i got my revenge on one bartender.


Good point  5 stars for you ......Tips: 5 stars from uberX driver*


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh My said:


> After Ubering these waitresses and bartenders to work on time that wear better clothes than I do and talk about all the fancy food they can afford outside of their workplace, I will NEVER tip a waitress more thsn 10% or a bartender more than $1/drink again.


I get tips from service industry at least 50% of them! They save me from getting less than 5% of riders that tip. I always let them know that they seem to be the only ones that tip (older people over 50 tend to tip more too) and appreciate it.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Would it be soliciting tips to have the cards handy?
I like the idea of using Uber's own language..."Gratuities are voluntary," and are appreciated... Thank you!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> not one single bartender has tipped me, i get at least 2-3 a week late shift.


There's one around here that sits in the windows of Starbucks et al. ALL DAY to ensure you don't forget about him when passing by during the day. Others on the same bar strip do it to. Very, very obvious. They use these places for their own promotion and customer retention. Never even saw an empty cup near him in Starbucks. Maybe he bought something an hour or two prior and I missed it. Their business has slowed due to the economy but I know years ago they were raking in $70K CASH/year + a decent hourly wage.

These waitresses at either the popular, touristy, high-end or trendy restaurants here rake in BIG bucks. They leave professional jobs the likes of St. Louis and other places in the Mid West to do it. They're not struggling or poor. We're not talking Mel's Diner I'm dropping these people at mid-afternoon.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Derek404 said:


> I'll Lyft a rider quicker than a Uber pax.


Lyft does have an option for a luxury vehicle ... whereas Uber does. It's unlikely that I'll ever driver for Lyft.
Even before I gave my pax the www.driver.tips link ... typically, I got tips from 40% of my pax


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i got my revenge on one bartender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were too generous with your 5 star tip


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

As much as I like all of this, don't stoop to their level by stiffing EVERYONE. Getting specific revenge on people who stiff you is great. But most of the service industry are the best customers you could ever have. And you can refuse those who aren't. Show them how much they are appreciated when they don't make it to work on time.

You could even go the extra mile by driving in the opposite direction for 4 minutes so they can watch you drive away, then cancel them.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

JLA said:


> You were too generous with your 5 star tip


should be 3 huh. lol well surprise i got a dc bartender again female full of tats and piercings. (which can be sexy in a way) but anyway she has me wait while fooling around outside chatting with her coworkers, gets in and directs me, 3 Fi'n blocks , yes thats right 3 damn blocks and no tip of course. i 2* stared her. 
i dont get these drivers saying the service people are the best , so far my worst pax ever was a bartender and im batting 1000 with no tips from any of them.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I get tips from service industry at least 50% of them! They save me from getting less than 5% of riders that tip. I always let them know that they seem to be the only ones that tip (older people over 50 tend to tip more too) and appreciate it.


maybe in cali but they dont tip us in DC and i have had a good number, ill give you servers are nicer and dont make me feel less then them for driving like some pax on uber do.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Service people are the best if they understand you work for tips and you live in an area of extravagance. People have been known to tip garbage men, mailmen, plumbers and all kinds of other labor jobs that ordinary pay good wages without tips so they are never expected. Uber has implemented a no tip psychology among consumers. Only way around that is to educate them yourself or work affluent areas that are generous, and not old money greedy affluent areas that typically only tip at restaurants.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

JLA said:


> They still say it though. Their just not as obvious about it anymore.


They don't say it directly, but they still imply it. Originally, the slogan was "Tip is included." Then they got sued. Then the slogan changed to "No tip necessary!" However, that slogan still infers to the customer than the tip is included. Uber knows very well what they're doing.

To the guy who said he offers to break the fare down, that's not necessary. Just print off a copy of section 4 of the rider terms of service. It specifically say that no tip is included in the fare and that any suggestion otherwise in Uber marketing is just that... a suggestion.


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

I carry square and paypal card readers for the informed riders who do know that tips are welcome, No tip is a 3 star from me if you gave me no issues


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

JLA said:


> That's pretty cool but I think most people tip in the presence of the service people but when left to their own devices will conveniently forget.


I had one guy last weekend who went to the casino. I picked him up on Uber, but for the return trip, he did not want to use Uber. I have no idea why. I told him I could take cash or card, but he would have to pay my standard mileage rate. On the Uber trip, he just got out and walked into the casino. Not even the thought of a tip. But on the return trip, when all was said and done, he makes sure to ask me if I included a tip in my price. This proves that Uber's marketing is specifically designed to fool the passenger into believing that a gratuity is included in the fare. There is absolutely no questioning it.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

ShortBusDriver said:


> This stuff goes over so many drivers heads its stunning.
> 
> Drivers act as if they've lost their romantic "Partner" when they realize it's more of an "Associate" business relationship. Tipping? Uber can't call it a tip but the "Tip" goes to your "Associate" in the form of a Commission for providing the work. Pretty simple. It's an integral part of Uber's marketing strategy - "no need to tip". Brilliant really.
> 
> ...


Actually, I did not know the deal when I signed up. I was told to watch a three minute "training" video on youtube. In that video, it simply said the driver was supposed to say "not necessary" if offered a tip, but to accept it if the passenger insists. That is quite different from Uber's actual marketing strategy to riders. After about a month of driving, I couldn't figure out why very few people were offering tips on Uber. Boy, was a naive about everything back then!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

jaxbeachrides said:


> As much as I like all of this, don't stoop to their level by stiffing EVERYONE. Getting specific revenge on people who stiff you is great. But most of the service industry are the best customers you could ever have. And you can refuse those who aren't. Show them how much they are appreciated when they don't make it to work on time.
> 
> You could even go the extra mile by driving in the opposite direction for 4 minutes so they can watch you drive away, then cancel them.


Yes, they are usually very nice and understanding of the struggles of dealing with people. The only thing I got from a bartender/rider was a request for a free cigarette (at $12/pack) and to wait until she gets in the building ok. STILL no tip!


----------



## icandoit (Jun 21, 2015)

REBU22 said:


> And until there is, lax get 4.0 tops for long ride, 3.0 for med ride,
> 2.0 or 1.0 for 2.40... Let them wait, maybe they will figure it out


I am on board


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Yes, they are usually very nice and understanding of the struggles of dealing with people. The only thing I got from a bartender/rider was a request for a free cigarette (at $12/pack) and to wait until she gets in the building ok. STILL no tip!


If you have to smoke premium cigarettes in a city with taxes that high, buy em online. You can get em way cheaper, even buy cartons and resell em without the cellophane wrap so no one can prove they weren't tax stamped.

But either way, you're supposed to be a smoke free vehicle right? If someone has a request against the rules, you simply state the rules, and the price beyond. Kind of like the mafia used to do.

Oh, and don't end your ride until its officially over. That means you're done and driving away.


----------



## jrrhodes (Jun 30, 2015)

I have plenty of customers that want to tip through the app on on their CC. I reject once saying no it is not needed if they still insist I will accept it.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

When I sign the bill, with tip included, I always write something like "you should tip your uber driver too".
Any online survey or review I say "tip your Uber"in the other remarks section. I always ask my server if they use UBER ,when they mostly admit to doing so, I tell them I hope they are tipping. I am considering getting some cheap stickers "Tip YOur UBER!" or "Uber,tips not included!" to be putting all over
town. Mostly in the bathrooms where PAX and wait staff can ruminate over them. I mostly rate less than a 5 a bar tender or waitress who does not tip. More so than somebody else for not tipping. I have given rides to 2 UBER drivers, neither tipped!


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

I've been pretty lucky with the service industry people. 
Only one bartender that did tip me and all she talked about is how hard it is to make a buck out there.
This is after she tells me she worked a wedding the night before and made $900 in tips.

I picked up a guy at 3:45 AM wedensday morning and he told that he was a bar manager and how he loves his life.
So we ge to his house and he steps out and recahses into his pocket an pulls out a wad and starts to go through it.
Thne he suddenly says, "you know what I don't need ones." he hands it to me and stagers away.
There was 19 ones in that wad. 

Then there was the MMF fighter guy and his girl they wanted to stop at Jack in the crack.
It was high surge and this was a raletive short ride so I told them it needs to be quick.
The stupid GF started to ***** and the guy told her to stop and I was right.
after the JITB he hands me two bills which I figured was dollor bills -- I dorve away grombling to myself like an ass then I looked they were $20s.
The dude tiped me $40 on 7.80 ride. 

With that said I can count on one hand the number people that tip during a weekend drive which is when I drive mostly.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

This is from the Rideshare Guy Blog...He is listing 10 things he would like to see Uber add to show they care about the drivers: #1 is Tipping option: Note the paragraph I have highlighted in pink--it is the best explanation of why PAX think included!

*1. Tipping Option*
_Uber drivers have been very vocal about adding a tipping feature for the past year, yet Uber has flat out refused to even talk about it. Whenever I do informal polls on Facebook, or talk to drivers, this issue comes up over and over. I think a lot of it stems from the fact that when rates were higher, drivers didn't mind that there wasn't a tipping option. Now that rates are lower, it's hard to go above and beyond the call of duty if you know that you can do the bare minimum and get paid the same amount.

I know that personally, I rarely hand out extras like water bottles to my Uber passengers because there just isn't a good chance of getting a return on my investment. This probably isn't the best way to approach things in life but from a business perspective it makes a lot of sense.
_
_I think Uber has exacerbated the problem too since they still make all new passengers set a tip amount when they first sign up (even though this ONLY applies to UberTaxi rides). Many passengers are under the false impression that tip is included in their UberX fares because of this._
_
If Uber were to add a tipping feature, I wouldn't expect every passenger to tip but I do think they should at least be given the option. For now though, I carry my free Square Reader (your first $1,000 in processing is free) in case passengers want to leave a tip but don't have cash. And of course, you can always drive for Lyft, which does allow passengers to tip on the app.
_
Me again...I have had the Square Taxen sign on the rear passenger window of my vehicle for 5 months now...I tell people who say they don't carry cash I can take their CC...I have NEVER used it in that 5 months...people do not want to tip us!!!


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

You mind as well stop *****ing about tips..paxs don't do it when it comes to lyft or uber drivers, but will tip a cabby and then complain about the cabby' s high fare...so if you think they are or your driving for tips or hoping for a tip ...your only setting yourself up..these paxs think that if they give you 5 stars that's a good tip..


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> They don't say it directly, but they still imply it. Originally, the slogan was "Tip is included." Then they got sued. Then the slogan changed to "No tip necessary!" However, that slogan still infers to the customer than the tip is included. Uber knows very well what they're doing.
> 
> To the guy who said he offers to break the fare down, that's not necessary. Just print off a copy of section 4 of the rider terms of service. It specifically say that no tip is included in the fare and that any suggestion otherwise in Uber marketing is just that... a suggestion.


The more insidious language is the part that Uber tells you that even if Uber has lied and said the tip was included in its marketing material, that you need to remember that it isn't true. Up until this spring, Uber had continued to use the "tip included" language whenever a passenger sent a referral email to a friend. How many companies put out language that basically says, "don't believe what we tell you because we are lying?"


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> I am considering getting some cheap stickers "Tip YOur UBER!" or "Uber,tips not included!" to be putting all over
> town.


maybe I'll put up some signs too ...

Tip your Uber driver
www.driver.tips


----------

